# Update Question From New Guy



## JBelthoff (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,

I'm relatively new to FreeBSD and I have an instance installed on a VMWare ESXi 6 Virtual Machine. When I run `freebsd-update fetch install` I get some errors that I need assistance with.

Here is the code from my terminal:

```
root@rproxy:~ # freebsd-update fetch install
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.1-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be added as part of updating to 10.1-RELEASE-p16:
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/kerberos
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/meteorological
/usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/qt
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/util/mkbuildinf.pl
Installing updates...install: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/kerberos: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/meteorological: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/contrib/file/magic/Magdir/qt: No such file or directory
install: ///usr/src/crypto/openssl/util/mkbuildinf.pl: No such file or directory
done.
root@rproxy:~ #
```


----------



## protocelt (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi,

You are seeing that error because freebsd-update(8) is trying to update the FreeBSD sources which you don't have installed. To fix this you can amend the following in /etc/freebsd-update.conf from

```
# Components of the base system which should be kept updated.
Components src world kernel
```
to

```
# Components of the base system which should be kept updated.
Components world kernel
```


----------



## JBelthoff (Jul 29, 2015)

Excellent! Worked like a champ. Thank you.


----------

